# Maybe we can’t



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Maybe we can't*


Photo by Patrick Whittemore 
President Obama helps out Gov. Deval Patrick's reelection campaign while speaking at The Westin Hotel.

By Hillary Chabot

Plagued by his own plummeting polls and playing to empty seats at a high-roller Hub fund-raiser, President Obama acknowledged yesterday that his close friend and political alter ego Gov. Deval...

42 Comments

Gallery

Protesters, backers vie for President Obama's attention
Obama advocates for renewable energy 
President see 'neat stuff' demonstrated
Michelle Obama's gripe: President's tennis game
*Text*: President's remarks at Patrick fundraiser
*Text*: President Obama's remarks at MIT
*More On:*


+ Democrats
+ Gov. Deval Patrick
+ President Obama


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

So long suckers.............


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope Obama realized he was being protected by stupid cops during his time at MIT.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Maybe we can't*

A commenter over there opined that they probably had to explain to President Obama that "MIT" wasn't Romney's house...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Maybe we can't*

Here's what they are saying at Hotair:

Obama/Patrick


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Here's what they are saying at Hotair:
> 
> Obama/Patrick


My 2 faves:

*MUTINY! *
*Grab the popcorn and watch the Democrats implode. Oh how sweet it is.*
conservative pilgrim on October 23, 2009 at 10:21 PM

*As each day passes, the schadenfreude grows. I can't wait for tomorrow. The coming months and years will be the most wonderful time to be alive. We might not survive, but at least we will enjoy saying "I Told You So". By 2012, obama will be the most despised man in America. The left will hate him for not being left enough and the middle will sour on him for being too left and the rest of the country will resent him for their unemployment. *
*They will talk about this clown long after we're dead. Historians will say it was a teachable moment.*
keep the change on October 23, 2009 at 10:40 PM


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Maybe we can't*

"A teachable moment." :t:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

when i raise my arm up like that in a suit, i unbutton the jacket....just a thought


----------

